# Paula's Revenge?



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Kind of funny...

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/paula-deen-surges-past-game-576518

Her forthcoming cookbook _*Southern Fried Butter*_ is... wait, just wishful thinking /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

Her new book _Paula Deen's New Testament _won't even be published until October 15 yet today moved to the top of the Amazon best-seller list. Another one moved up to seventh place, and in addition, five out of the ten of the site's "Movers and Shakers" - books which have risen the most in 24 hours - are "Paula-related."

Looks like quite a lot of people aren't inclined to crucify her for growing up in the Deep South in the 1950's and having absorbed some of the character of that time and place and want, in fact, to show some support for her as she has become today.

Mike


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I was discussing her issues with someone last night, and for me personally it's not so much that she said the things she said, because from what I understand her remarks were made years ago? correct me if I'm wrong on that. I believe people can change, and many people do change. So that part I don't understand. I wonder if anyone in the media has made the effort to see if she is indeed that same person who made those racist comments. What bothers me about her is that she is so racist she doesn't even realize it! she continues to put her foot in her mouth.

I was never a fan of Paula's food, but I always thought she was a sweet old lady whenever her face popped up anywhere. What bothers me is the lying, and covering up, and the denial. She's just not fessing up the way people want.

I think some might be curious enough to purchase her book, for what? I don't know. it's not like she wrote it before all this drama came about, from what I understand at least, but i don't think she's ever going to make a true comeback. Other people who have made similar remarks and even worse, like Imus for example, came back, but only because he was a pos from the beginning. Lots of people _trusted_ Paula, and let her inside their homes. That's going to be tough to get passed. I actually feel kind of sorry for her, but at the same time at this day and age, in the south, or wherever, she should've known better, and because she is from the south she should known _especially _better than anyone else.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"...what I understand her remarks were made years ago? correct me if I'm wrong on that."* That's my impression, too. I'm with you on her food, also. Don't need it, never have.

I don't understand your statement about her not apologizing: she's put out two or three _abject_ apologies. The only thing more she might do is to come on camera and set herself on fire.

Mike


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I didn't say she didn't apologize...

The gist of my post is that she's coming off as a phony in her apologies, and that's what people can't get passed. Anyone can apologize after they've been caught doing wrong. The apology however, should be sincere, honest and forthright. Her apologies seem like she's only upset she got caught, not because she truly realizes what she did wrong.

she was also caught contradicting herself. In one moment she said she is not and has never been a racist, but then at the same time pleads to anyone who has never said something wrong to cast the first stone...  bottom line is that she's not being honest with her fans, but most importantly she's not being honest with herself. People aren't stupid. They see right through that.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Sad, very sad. What is that old saying ? Let he who is without sin cast the first.......


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I really honestly feel sorry for what's she's going through, mostly because of her age I guess. I also try to imagine what it's like to be so admired for so many years, and then have everyone so suddenly strongly dislike you. That has to be tough on an old person who is otherwise sweet. 


See, the kardashians don't have that problem...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

@ Pollo : North West ?

Let me guess, the next one will be South West ! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

...............sorry Mike, I just had to.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg, if I didn't know any better I'd say she faked her entire pregnancy, and fake named her baby just to eff with all her hater fans...like me.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

*"...............sorry Mike, I just had to.*"

Ummm.... to do what? It seems I've lost the thread of this thread.

Are we suddenly discussing the Kardashians? If so, I'm at a disadvantage, because I devote considerable effort to ignoring them.

What about North West and South West? I've lived in both, but have no clue what they have to do with either Paula or the Kardashians.

I'm beginning to think I may be getting too old for this.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Pollopicu said:


> I really honestly feel sorry for what's she's going through, mostly because of her age I guess. I also try to imagine what it's like to be so admired for so many years, and then have everyone so suddenly strongly dislike you. That has to be tough on an old person who is otherwise sweet.
> 
> See, the kardashians don't have that problem...


Not to ruffle any feathers here, as i agree with just about everything you wrote, but the mention of paula's age and how sorry people should feel for her because of it just hits me wrong. she's not exactly a dotering old woman...she's 66...probably about the age of your own parents...are they dotering or ineffectual or useless? I know some 70 year olds that can and do circles around 50 year olds! Sweet lil' ole woman? She has made a mint promoting that persona, but don't bet that she is. I don't think she ever did anything that wasn't calculated down to the confectioner sugar sweet smile and accent.......$$ signs for eyeballs. feel sorry for her because she is a dishonest fake(as you mentioned),not because of her age.....this is OT but speaking of dishonest, geez,just look at lance Armstrong....he had everyone fooled for years and for years he totally denied everything...he literally took people for a ride with his live strong campaign....how many people do you know who bought those wrist bands? he deserves whatever comes his way, and more! Gosh, where did all the heroes go?
joey
east by southwest?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I was actually feeling a little bad for Paula and willing to forgive the past but I saw an interview the other day with some of her kitchen staff. If even 1/2 of the claims they are making about racism in her business are true then I'd say she's history.

The problem I see is that among Celebrity Chef's, TV personalities etc she's not just a star but a super star. Putting that in perspective RR, Emeril, Batali, Ramsey etc all run right around 8 million a year in gross income. PD has been closer to 50 million a year for many years. That's a LOT of incentive for people to be more than a bit dishonest if this becomes even more litigious.

I can't hang her for saying something stupid in her past but if she allowed people to be mistreated in her organization then she needs to be to drop kicked through the goal post of life.

Dave


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Mike, sometimes it's hard to ignore celebrities when their face is plastered all over websites and magazines. It's like honey boo boo child, I haven't had tv since long before that show aired, yet somehow I'm oddly familiar with the antics of that spawn-child.

Durangojo, you are 100% right.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@ pollopicu.....please, call me joey
@ mike.....I find it more than a little humorous and quite ironic that her first cookbook contained 'bible' in the title.....as in the 'do unto others' bible? 

joey


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Don't you find this all to be so ironic. 
Gordon Ramsey can go off on a cussing spree, and no one thinks anything of it. Robert Irvin falsifies his résumé, and hardly anything is done, but Paula gets the electric chair.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

oh man, that book deal Paula had as the only silver lining was canceled by her publicist. I'm kind of beginning to get worried for her. A man in her position would probably commit suicide. She's lucky she has her two kids and husband who love her, but I'm sure she lost the esteem of the people who matter to her (business-wise) the most.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

durangojo said:


> I don't think she ever did anything that wasn't calculated down to the confectioner sugar sweet smile and accent.......$$ signs for eyeballs. feel sorry for her because she is a dishonest fake(as you mentioned)


Spot on. Her cooking/ shows/ recipe's/ books contributes to many peoples ill health. She knew it and did it anyway for the cash when she herself is diabetic. She's also a colossal hypocrite when she says she hates liars and thieves. Either that or she hates herself.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm continually astonished at the vitriol here directed at Paula. She is a child of her time and place and evidently behaved accordingly in the fairly distant past; she overcame truly tremendous hardships to succeed beyond most people's wildest dreams. She is now to be destroyed because she _said_ -not _did_ - things now deemed offensive by the mandarins of political correctness. I find this attitude disgusting. I have no use for her cooking, but she didn't force it on anybody. People seem to like fried fat- look how many go to McD's. I can't stand her cornpone accent, either.

She's so terrible she grew her Savannah restaurant from a small joint to a place seating 330. Presumably by using racial insults to motivate her staff.

Oh, and by the way, her magazine publisher is taking over publication of her now-best-selling new cookbook, so she's going to make a pot of money after all. Not that she needs it.

Eat your hearts out, guys. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif

Mike


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I was also born into a racist household (father born in Naples.... Italy, not Florida)  and it took getting out of a catholic school (0 black people) after the 8th grade to learn that people are people.  While Paula made a blunder, the media has gone WAY overboard on her.  In one week, I think she lost ALL her income.* 

I don't use her recipes or books and I don't watch her shows so this opinion is solely personal - I hope the clusterstorm blows over and she can at LEAST make a living again.  Let the punishment fit the crime for crying out loud.

* Current income - not based on royalties from older work.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I grew up in a racist home. My dad and grandfather were the ugliest racist you could imagine. I too am a child of my time, but you know what? that's not an excuse. When you become and adult you learn that is not acceptable behavior, and you choose to make the choice. Paula Deen made a conscience choice to remain a racist, so now she must pay the price. Sure her book will sell, but for only a little while, and then she is done.

Like I said earlier... I feel sorry for her, but all that nonsense that she's of her time is not and should not be an excuse, and for anyone to defend her racism is astonishing to me.

I've said my piece. Peace out.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

So, let me see if I understand clearly.

If someone did something or spoke something that was socially acceptable and completely legal XX years ago and, as time passes, such actions or words are not now either socially acceptable or legal, then that person should be shamed/shunned/jailed for doing or saying something that there was no prohibition for at the time?

That, to me, is a VERY slippery slope that I prefer not to traverse!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Pete, whether you agree with it or not, its one of the prices of being a celebrity, especially a mega celebrity.  Celebrities live and die by the approval and disapproval of our culture all the time.  And yes, it is often contradictory, and hypocritical and often not fair, but again that is the nature of the beast of being a celebrity.  Anyone who seeks out stardom, and yes to achieve the level she has she had to seek it out, nurture it, and exploit it, should know that going into it.  It's like being a politician-anything you have ever said or done can be used against you.  Paula's big mistake was not making racist comments year's ago (although I am not convinced that she is not still a bigot and racist), but a huge PR mistake of not getting in front of this before it got out to the media, and making some serious missteps once it got out.

What I truly don't understand though is why this is still such a hot topic all over the internet.  There are way more important issues other than whether Paula Deen is a racist or not, and if she deserved what she got.  But then again, I never understood people's obsession with Paris Hilton, the Kardashians, or Brittany Spears and why these people also take up so much time and space in people's minds.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I new someone who worked for her, she told me she was a bigot all the time, put put on a false front when in public.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

It's not what she's said in the past that has made people angry, it's her still, very obvious attitude towards racism. If you read her deposition, some of the responses she gave demonstrate she still has the mentality of a closet racist, one of them for example is:


> In a deposition taken last month, Deen admitted using the N-word. When asked if she had used the racial slur, she said, "of course."


Hmm. "Of course," as in... she assumes everyone uses that word? I don't know..

http://entertainment.time.com/2013/...why-paula-deens-comments-insult-her-fans-too/

I've said it before.. it's not that people don't _want_ to forgive her, it's that she's lied and seems to be in total denial.

Let's also not forget about the pornography. To me, as well as for many others is almost equally as offensive. In other words, she's not who she portrayed herself to be. That would disappoint many people coming from anyone.

I don't think she should be crucified for comments she's made so long ago, like I said people change, but it's how she's responded to the allegations, and the comments she's made today that are sinking her.

Pete (from WI), there are many topics (global issues) that are more worthy of discussion, but that could be said about any topic discussed anywhere. On certain platforms it's best to keep things light and entertaining. This is entertaining. I don't think anyone wants to come to a cooking forum and talk about military spending, global financial crisis, environmental issues, taxes, or poverty. The Paula Deen scandal is food related, and this is a food related forum, so naturally members will discuss. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PeteMcCracken*
> 
> If someone did something or spoke something that was socially acceptable and completely legal XX years ago and, as time passes, such actions or words are not now either socially acceptable or legal, then that person should be shamed/shunned/jailed for doing or saying something that there was no prohibition for at the time?
> 
> That, to me, is a VERY slippery slope that I prefer not to traverse!


Well, society changes, and we as a community have to change with society. Society has learned, and altered it's behavior with something that is clearly bigoted and discriminatory. Clearly she hasn't learned, since these allegations are in the recent past, not in the 1950's. It was legal or socially acceptable to be sexist and discriminate against women, but there are now laws in place to prevent it - even though it still exists.

Quote:


Pollopicu said:


> Pete (from WI), there are many topics (global issues) that are more worthy of discussion, but that could be said about any topic discussed anywhere. On certain platforms it's best to keep things light and entertaining. This is entertaining. I don't think anyone wants to come to a cooking forum and talk about military spending, global financial crisis, environmental issues, taxes, or poverty. The Paula Deen scandal is food related, and this is a food related forum, so naturally members will discuss. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


I think if it is related to food, it should be discussed. Simply because there are differing opinions should preclude a community from hearing them. Sometimes being politically correct is counterproductive. It stifles discussion and learning.


----------



## hideoutchef (Sep 14, 2011)

Have someone put a gun to your head and threaten to kill you and see what comes out of your mouth.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

hideoutchef said:


> Have someone put a gun to your head and threaten to kill you and see what comes out of your mouth.


Really?

Comments like this truly astonish me. I don't mean it in an offensive way, I'm just simply astonished at it, that's all.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

It is like no one has ever worked in a restaurant or seen any of that!! Those attitudes are and have always been present, the real danger I see is people blindly following political correctness. To me it is a media witch hunt. A way to cast the publics attention to the banal and away from pressing topics. If people are happy bitching about Paula Dean then they wont be talking about the massive spying our government is doing on its own citizens for example. People need to get a life.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think anyone is saying they have never seen or heard of such behavior, of course most people have, but what I think people are trying to get across is that it won't be tolerated because it's the righteous, honorable thing to do. We've come along way since the 50's and 60's. No one can use as an excuse anymore that this kind of stuff just goes on.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, we all might want to sit back and see how this plays out before making judgement calls.

There seems to be a little "fraying" of the plaintiff's position according to several news reports.

Let's all "take a break" until we hear more of the "facts" in this matter.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Astonishing how quickly the media will target and destroy someone, selectively, and cover for others who really need accountability. Shameful.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What goes up comes down


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Let's see.....Mel Gibson, Alec Baldwin, Charlie Sheen, I could go on....These people still have careers....Paula will go on....don't you worry.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

trooper said:


> Astonishing how quickly the media will target and destroy someone, selectively, and cover for others who really need accountability. Shameful.


I agree, she should have been dog fighting like Michael Vick


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think this is a good place to end the discussion.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

rat said:


> It is like no one has ever worked in a restaurant or seen any of that!! Those attitudes are and have always been present, the real danger I see is people blindly following political correctness. To me it is a media witch hunt. A way to cast the publics attention to the banal and away from pressing topics. If people are happy bitching about Paula Dean then they wont be talking about the massive spying our government is doing on its own citizens for example. People need to get a life.


Of course there are other pressing matters to discuss and draw our attention to, but this is a food forum, discussing all things food and food related. This includes the Paula Deen story. It's obvious that this country is distracted with the mundane. It happens everyday when mainstream news outlets are designed for entertainment and not the dissemination of real news. Witch hunts happen every day. The public is entertained by conflict and celebrities falling from grace. Why are you complaining about this particular story? Besides, do you think you used the Deen story here to advance your political position in referencing government spying, which has been going on since Bush implemented the program?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

kuan said:


> I think this is a good place to end the discussion.


Yes, I agree.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed kuan


----------

